# Evolution noch frei ?



## melmager (21. Juni 2005)

Wir hatten heute im Büro eine nette Diskussionsrunde zum Thema Windows Arbeitplätze umstellen auf Linux

Unter andrem benutzen ein parr Leute Outlook zur Terminverwaltung

Kein Thema habe ich gesagt da gibts Evolution

nun scheints doch ein Problem zu geben alle Links die mit googel finde die auf ximian evolution verweisen landen bei Novell (Novell hat offensichtlich die Firma gekauft wie auch Suse)

wenn man jetzt Evolution einsetzen möchte muss man Linux bei Novell kaufen 

oder habe ich da jetzt was Missverstanden ? 

eigendlich wollte ich meine Suse Rechner umstellen auf Debian


----------



## Helmut Klein (21. Juni 2005)

> new-evil:~# apt-cache show evolution
> Package: evolution
> Priority: optional
> Section: gnome
> ...



Ist weiterhin frei verfügbar, nehme ich mal an.

Den "normalen" Download gibts hier: http://gnome.org/projects/evolution/download.shtml


----------



## melmager (22. Juni 2005)

Wird lustig - bis ich das zum laufen bekomme

ich brauche dann noch Multisync und synce dazu

hat einer sowas schon am laufen ?

(es ist noch ein MDA anzubinden)


----------



## Dennis Wronka (23. Juni 2005)

Das mit dem MDA ist eine lustige Sache.
Ich hab zwar mittlerweile die Verbindung aufbauen koennen (das geschieht ueber PPP), jedoch bin ich mit SynCE noch nicht sehr weit gekommen.
Weiterhin muss ich den MDA nach beenden der Connection resetten bevor ich eine erneute Verbindung aufbauen kann.

Evolution zu kompilieren ist eine umfangreiche Angelegenheit. Dazu wird ein riesen Haufen Libraries benoetigt, und viele davon sind offensichtlich nicht optional.


----------

